# Free guestbook recommendations?



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a free guestbook service please.
I accept they're free because of adverts etc but has anyone any experience of them?
I'm looking for a good, secure, robust one that won't insult my website with adult stuff etc.

I'm in the Uk although that doesn't matter really

Neil B
www.*********.co.uk


----------



## gistek (May 8, 2007)

I've used Bravenet.com services in the past and like them very much. When I was using them they requested you put their logo somewhere on your site and the pages they supplied had some ads, but they worked hard to keep it clean.


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Neil B: I have been using the guestbook offered by active-scripts.net for two years and it works very well for me...


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks both, I'll have a look into them and see if they can interface okay with Web Easy 6.
By the way - are there any hidden dangers/pitfalls to having a guestbook?
(You know I'm new to this game.....)

Neil B


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ Neil B: I cannot speak for the suggestion of gistek, Bravenet, but the big problem of guestbooks (and fora) are that they are victims of spam. So I have set-up my guestbook in such a way, that you can not post messages if you are not on my website, can not post URLs ect. Next to that, I review every message before it is visible in the questbook. This way I can keep my guestbook clean from spam ect. Depeding on the type of guestbook, you have to spend some time commenting on posted messages...


----------



## rabidjade (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.freeguestbooks.net/

I used to host my own PHP guestbook and it was overun with spam. I now use the above service and had it for a few months. Only had two spam entries make it in.


----------



## Neil B (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks RabidJade

Neil


----------

